# Kindle for PC - problem



## bocian (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,
Vista  and Kindle  together for me that is disaster!
Every time I want to read book I have to register  and download. I have made everything: installed, deinstaled, registered, deregistered, started Kindle application as administrator etc. I called to Support Center  a few times and answered thousand times the same question, followed the same instruction- I mean to reinstall and reregister. What is more, Oxfort English Dictionary does not work.
Checking for problem I found information that I have problem with Secure storage. 
Comparing with another computer, in option- registration, there is not information about my e-mail –even when I am registered.  
Any suggestions, please.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Try this:

Uninstall K4PC, then delete any of the following folders that you can find. You'll have to turn on "show hidden files and folders" to find some of them:

(Replace "Morf" with your user name on your PC):

"My Documents"\My Kindle Content
C:\Users\Morf\AppData\Local\Amazon
C:\Users\Morf\AppData\Roaming\Amazon

This should delete everything about K4PC - some of this isn't deleted when you uninstall - so you'll have to re-register, set any preferences again and re-download your books.


----------



## bocian (Feb 4, 2012)

I made it before- it did not help. I even deleted amazon folder in software folder after starting “regedit”. What is interesting a few books that I bought first open without problem. Problem started about month ago. All purchased lately book must be download with every start of Kindle application.
I have to click a few times to open Kindle application. Sometimes it is closed by Windows because of some problem.
I do not have amazon folder under :\Users\Morf\AppData\Roaming 
I have problem with Oxford dictionary from beginnig


----------



## bocian (Feb 4, 2012)

Any ideas, please


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

There could be a million things that are causing these sorts of problems, if a full uninstall and a clean reinstall don't solve it then I'm out of ideas.

It could be that the only way to solve it is a clean reinstall of Vista.


----------

